# Necron Alphabet



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Do the Necrons have an alphabet cos if you look at monoliths and ocasianaly destroyers you see a bunch of symbols and they probably meen something does anyone have anything to say otherwise mabby we should make up a necron alphabet!


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i was told that they are glyphs meaning something. other wise ther just to look cool.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

The GW guys probably just made up a whole lot of cool looking symbols and stuck them in on random. I mean, they have to spend most of their time thinking of ways to make Space Marines even more powerful, so they most likely never made a Necron alphabet:grin:


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Not all cultures use a written alphabet (yes, in the 21st century, some still don't).
Some use ideograms and pictograms (where pictures or symbols have a meaning, not specific words or letters) and get by quite well without needing one.

Must it be an alphabet? Look to kanji, or katakana, or in 40k, the eldar language, for example. 

Just saying.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

even if they do mean somthing only lords have enough soul or sanity left to understand or care about them


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

remember lords only have acess to their memories. also im with chromedog learn the katana alphabet of japanese or kanji i learnt it in year 7 and tought my sister it just last year to help her get through here year 7 test also my friend did it for 9 and 10. japansese is alot better looking then stupid glyphs of necrons


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

The icons and symbols of the necrons have nothing to do with their alphabet, the icons just represent them like the aquila symbols the imperium, and the different symbols that represent the different elder craftworlds.

the necron alphabet only consists of two numbers/letters..... 0 and 1
their alphabet is exatcly the same as the binary code, which is the language for computer and mechanical devices.


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

That actually makes sense cus i dont really think there would be a point to displaying words or sentances on the necrons themselves, the Glyphs most likey just symbalize what tomb world they originate from or maybe what C'tan they worship, either way tho i like the concept and i think it would b cool if GW made some basic form of Necron Alphabet :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

The Glyphs represent a symbol of power and knowledge for the necrons. Perhaps it is a language but necrons surely won't tell us!
DarknessWithin


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Ferrus Manus said:


> The icons and symbols of the necrons have nothing to do with their alphabet, the icons just represent them like the aquila symbols the imperium, and the different symbols that represent the different elder craftworlds.
> 
> the necron alphabet only consists of two numbers/letters..... 0 and 1
> their alphabet is exatcly the same as the binary code, which is the language for computer and mechanical devices.


I disagree with you on that. Binary isn't a language. When two software agents communicate they don't just use 1's and 0's they would have some sort of protocol based upon alphanumerics.

Also using a series of 0's and 1's doesn't tell you anything, because a byte or series of bytes doesn't tell you what format the information is encoded in, like ASCII or integer, or floating point number etc...

So judging by the decals and the Egyptian theme of the Necrons I would have to guess that yes they have a written language based upon glyphs just like the Egyptians used.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

NecronCowboy said:


> I disagree with you on that. Binary isn't a language. When two software agents communicate they don't just use 1's and 0's they would have some sort of protocol based upon alphanumerics.
> 
> Also using a series of 0's and 1's doesn't tell you anything, because a byte or series of bytes doesn't tell you what format the information is encoded in, like ASCII or integer, or floating point number etc...
> 
> So judging by the decals and the Egyptian theme of the Necrons I would have to guess that yes they have a written language based upon glyphs just like the Egyptians used.



K i dont know anything about bytes, ASCII or any of the advandced technology stuff and i know binary isnt the language for technological equipment these days, but im pretty sure that tha language or code in the mid 20th century was binary and the only thing you could read was 0 and 1 of the data (if im not mistaken), its like in all the robot or science films (terminator, robocop and more) it was just 1011001000101000

Its kinda looks like the matrix computer screen thing, where its all green and randoms number going verticaly....


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Ferrus Manus said:


> K i dont know anything about bytes, ASCII or any of the advandced technology stuff and i know binary isnt the language for technological equipment these days, but im pretty sure that tha language or code in the mid 20th century was binary and the only thing you could read was 0 and 1 of the data (if im not mistaken), its like in all the robot or science films (terminator, robocop and more) it was just 1011001000101000
> 
> Its kinda looks like the matrix computer screen thing, where its all green and randoms number going verticaly....


Eh I see what you are saying but binary is more the storage format for data, it's like saying the English Alphabet is just made up of a group of pixels that represent letters.

Either way Necrons are pretty damn awesome!


----------

